
Ask HN: What's it like to work in Germany? - green_stacks
What&#x27;s it like to work in Germany?
======
db48x
I know someone who worked there for a while as a software engineer. He says it
was fine at first, but eventually the overbearing "alles in Ordnung" culture
got to be too much. He decided he didn't want to raise children there, so he
moved back.

